# Remove a natural gas grill



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

I say call a plumber when dealing with gas, may just need capped, call and get estimated, most will give them for free.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like to ME,,,first step,shut the shut off off,,,see IF it shuts off supply to this item. SEE if other things you want on stay on,,like furnace and water heater and anything else that MAY be gas,,,like a gas log fireplace.After a good while and everything is fine,,,take the pipe off the shutoff and cap it. Determining IF you have the right shut off for ONLY that is over half the work!!


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

just about 6' off the shutoff...hacksaw the line hold the shutoff valve with a channel locks and back the 6" piece out of the shutoff,then get a plug the diameter of the cut pipe and slam that in(little teflon won't hurt).this will give you access if you decide to rehook a line in the future.NOW you won't have to worry about the removal back to the old grill.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Biggles has it.
Shut the valve, open up line on BBQ side, make sure it's off, cut it short of the valve, hold back on the valve and spin the pipe out, install plug in valve.
Try not to blow yourself up in the process. Their is also a chance that the pipe is pretty siezed into the valve. You will probably need a couple large offset pipe wrenches to get it out. I'd guess a plumber would charge an hour of labor to do this so long as their aren't any problems.


----------

